# 7D to 5D Mk III - Pull the trigger?



## acaurora (Jan 24, 2013)

So here is my situation - My primary field of photography that I work in is sports. More specifically, I take pictures throughout northern california at the bicycle races. Lately, though, I have stemmed off into other event photography, such as weddings, triathlons, fun runs, etc. Lately though I have been finding that in smaller areas, specifically indoors, when personal space gets a bit tight, I have been having problems getting the right amount of "space" - i.e., a lot of my shots look cramped/cropped. I feel that I need to change, but I am a bit at a crossroads in terms of what to change. I have taken some time to consider my options, and want to as everybody here if I should go for a 5D MK III and enter the world of full frame. 

My only concern with this is that while it may help with my other events, especially indoors, I worry that with my primary focus of sports photography that it will reduce the "reach" that I had with my 7D - in that the subjects will appear further away compared to if I was shooting with my 7D - and as a result I will need to crop the picture to get a bigger version or level of "up close"ness, and therefore be a step backwards. 

Help a guy out!

By the way, my short list of lenses are as follows:

50 f/1.4
24-70 f/2.8 L
70-200 f/2.8 L II (I love this lens. A lot.)


----------



## U-Type (Jan 25, 2013)

How are you on funds?

If u could keep the 7D as a backup camera as well as having the 5Dm3 it would be perfect.

The 24-70L focus speed on 5Dm3 is amazingly fast, and the center AF sensor works way faster, more accurate, and more sensitive in low light than the 7D as well


----------



## acaurora (Jan 25, 2013)

Monetary wise I am fine. Best Buy currently has a 36 month 0% financing. $90/mo for 3 years... I can handle that.


----------



## U-Type (Jan 25, 2013)

I think it'll be a worthwhile upgrade for sure.

I've been using the 7D since 2009 and been looking to get the 5Dm3 hopefully sometime this year as well 
Have you gotten a chance to try it out in the field yet? Like a rental or borrowed from a friend perhaps?


----------



## acaurora (Jan 25, 2013)

I actually have not. I upgraded from an XSi to a 7D last year, and after having the 7D for a year it has produced stellar shots outdoors (which is where I take pictures most of the time). I just wanted to see about upgrading as it may prove useful indoors. My original concern remains though in terms of how it will effect my pictures that I take during the bike races - will I need to physically move closer since the zoom effect will be less pronounced as a result of switching to a FF?


----------



## U-Type (Jan 25, 2013)

Do u find urself often shooting at 200mm with ur 70-200? If not then with the 5Dm3 ull be able to compensate by fully zooming in, then you wont have to worry about cropping. I agree cropping every picture will be a strange thing to do

From what angle do u usually shoot ppl in bike races? Do they move towards u? Or are u on the side and panning ur shots?
Oh another note is that using FF ur DOF will be shallower than on the 7D


----------



## acaurora (Jan 25, 2013)

I would have to say that yes, a majority of my shots are at 200. How will moving to a 5DIII change that?

In terms of the positioning, they are primarily coming towards me as I am usually on the side of the road. I do take panning pictures every once in a while. I don't think that is a concern for me though.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 25, 2013)

If you are happy with your 7D image quality, why not just get a wider lens?
It's a cheaper solution.


----------



## acaurora (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm happy with the IQ when outdoors. I'm just not happy with the indoor IQ. I did consider getting a wider (16-35 f/2.8 L) lens, but also am weighing the option of getting FF and how it may have a bigger impact/improvement.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 25, 2013)

Pull the trigger.... Bang! You will appreciate the extra sharpness, lower noise, and higher useable ISO. I never use the 7d anymore.


----------



## bycostello (Jan 25, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> If you are happy with your 7D image quality, why not just get a wider lens?
> It's a cheaper solution.



+1


----------



## RC (Jan 25, 2013)

If you can swing it, keep your 7D as a backup. The price has really dropped and still dropping. You will have to decide if a few hundred dollars is worth giving it up.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Jan 25, 2013)

acaurora said:


> I would have to say that yes, a majority of my shots are at 200. How will moving to a 5DIII change that?
> 
> In terms of the positioning, they are primarily coming towards me as I am usually on the side of the road. I do take panning pictures every once in a while. I don't think that is a concern for me though.


You could find yourself feeling the need to move closer to the action, as you don't have that crop factor anymore. 

But I'd still say go for the 5D mark III. It is an absolutely amazing camera.

But if you do keep your 7D as a back-up camera, you won't really need to worry as you can just switch back to your 7D.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 25, 2013)

How often do you use your lens at 200 wide open? If you used a 1.4 TC with the 200 mm your FOV would "almost" be like the 7d and that lens without much of an IQ hit. Would giving up the aperture (2.8 would be f4, I think) be a problem in your outdoor work? If not, this is a much cheaper option than a 300 or 400 mm lens (assuming you don't keep the 7d).

Bottom line is the 5Diii is awesome.


----------



## acaurora (Jan 25, 2013)

I almost always shoot wide open (f/2.8) - I mean you buy the thing specifically with that constant aperture - why not maximize it? . Changing to f/4 I don't think would be a big problem, but am not particularly keen on the use of extenders.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 25, 2013)

.
This is not a question you should even have to think about.

If you can have a 5D3, go get one today. For sports stuff, you can crop if necessary and still have better image quality. And if you are doing more events like weddings, as you say, with a 5D3, you'll find yourself getting more business.

I used a T2i for three years, used a 7D for a while. Now with a 5D3 I feel like a magician.

Every month when you send a check to Best Buy, you'll seal it with a kiss!


----------



## Michaels (Jan 25, 2013)

acaurora said:


> Monetary wise I am fine. Best Buy currently has a 36 month 0% financing. $90/mo for 3 years... I can handle that.



Could you post a link to the 36 month deal, I can't find it on Best Buy's site. 
Thanks!


----------



## acaurora (Jan 25, 2013)

They aren't openly advertising it. I talked to a salesperson I have been working with a lot lately and he said that he can get it done.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 25, 2013)

acaurora said:


> Monetary wise I am fine. Best Buy currently has a 36 month 0% financing. $90/mo for 3 years... I can handle that.



It's hobby or do you get pay for these events? I wouldn't put anything on CC, unless I have the fund for it. The values of these toys are always go south


----------



## acaurora (Jan 25, 2013)

Hobby. I can afford it.


----------



## Schruminator (Jan 25, 2013)

I moved from the 7D to the 5D III over the Christmas holidays and I haven't looked back. The pictures the 5D has produced straight from the camera are stunning.

In addition to that, I shoot mostly landscapes, so the "loss in reach" was actually beneficial to me. Seeing how wide my 24-105 can actually go-- and being able to use my 14L to the fullest-- made the jump worth it, no doubt.

The only real loss I see form the 7D is the frames per second, but at 6fps or so, the 5D is adequate for me.

Otherwise, besides the general image quality of the 5D III, I was really impressed by the "silent shutter" feature. I hadn't heard a lot about it in my research (which is why it was a surprise), but I actually found it more useful than you'd think.

Otherwise, if you've done your research, you know what you're getting. If you love photography and you have the money, go for it. No question.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 25, 2013)

I upgraded, or actually just added, the 5D Mark III to my 7D last month. It's a crazy awesome camera. With the more accurate AF, I think you'll find that the loss of reach in the 5d3 is well compensated by so many more usable, in-focus shots during action or sports shooting. (Not that the 7D is bad in this area, but the 5D3 is such an awesome camera, you won't be disappointed.) Like those who have already said it before, keep the 7D and shoot with both. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Keep the 7D and buy the 5D MKIII*

I've been shooting with my 7d for almost 3 years. I love it! I upgraded to the 5d MKIII over the holidays with the intention of selling off the 7d after getting the 5d3. 

I can't do it!! I love the 5d3, but everytime I head out to do some birding, I take both, but I keep reaching for my 7D. I decided to keep both! Having the money to do so, I think you should just add the 5D3 to your equipment and don't look back. Try out the 5d3 for your cycling shoots and see what you think... 

For me, I really miss the 8fps of the 7d for birds in flight, when I have the 5d3 lifted toward the sky. The high speed continuous I figured would sound and be pretty much the same since it's only 2 fps slower, but man, it's like night and day! Compared to the "Machine gun mode" on my 7d, the 5d3 sounds like my old XSi when firing off at high speed.

I'm very glad I went full frame and super glad that I did it with a 5d3, I do love it! I will be using it primarily for portraiture and wedding photography and other indoor events. It's amazing with my 85mm 1.8 on it! That being said, I'll be keeping my 7d for my wildlife and birding and outdoor sports... Until I can grab a 1DX!!!


----------



## trygved (Jan 25, 2013)

I had sorted this out logically in my head, though this isn't the first time I've heard a resounding *YES* to move to the 5DIII.
I personally don't mind waiting til' a 12-24 + 7DII comes out.
I'm not crazy with any of the UWA offerings, except for the 14L which is the price of a 6D.
I realize it may take years, but whatever, I'm still taking incredible images with the setup that I have.

... but then I hear about people turning into magicians, and I don't even know.


----------



## candyman (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been shooting with the 7D since late 2010. In October 2012 I bought the 5D MK III.
I will sell my 7D but......buy (if specs are ok for me) the 7D MK II. Why? I need the 8fps and crop 1.6 for sports and BIF. I do not have the budget for long focal length primes. So shooting sports with my 5D MK III and my 70-200 f/2.8 MK II does not give me enough great close-up shots. 

But buying a 5D MK III was one of my best purchases. I love this camera for; build quality, quality IQ, ISO, AF and silent shutter

For me (with a relatively tight budget), the combo 7D and 5D MK III is the best


----------



## rpt (Jan 25, 2013)

acaurora said:


> Monetary wise I am fine. Best Buy currently has a 36 month 0% financing. $90/mo for 3 years... I can handle that.


You think BestBuy will last 36 months? If your financing stays firm it is a no-brainer to me. I must admit I have not shot sports so listen to the sports pros on that one. Will you need more than 6fps? If not, no-brainer again...


----------



## vmk (Jan 25, 2013)

Go for it, you will luv it


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 25, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> I've been shooting with my 7d for almost 3 years. I love it! I upgraded to the 5d MKIII over the holidays with the intention of selling off the 7d after getting the 5d3.
> 
> I can't do it!! I love the 5d3, but everytime I head out to do some birding, I take both, but I keep reaching for my 7D. I decided to keep both! Having the money to do so, I think you should just add the 5D3 to your equipment and don't look back. Try out the 5d3 for your cycling shoots and see what you think...
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## acaurora (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the responses everybody - I have placed an order for a 16-35L f/2.8 II to see if it will solve my issues with shooting indoors in low light - if it does not, then I will most likely switch to a 5D MK III.


----------



## a-hopps (Jan 25, 2013)

I think you should have both if you can swing it. I finally got my mkIII last week and I love it. The two cameras compliment each other well.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 25, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .Now with a 5D3 I feel like a magician.



I agree with this completely! I too came from the 7D and, when paired with the 24-70 II, I feel like I'm cheating when I shoot with the 5DIII. This combo removes any barriers (read excuses) for bad photography. If you can't take good photos with this, you can't take good photos with anything.

As for the OP's question, I used the 16-35 on my 7D and did quite well with it. However, the range is very limited...you need to get right in people's faces and that can distort them...not in a good way. You also won't get the kind of blurred background you might want want to separate your subject.

My typical setup now is a 24-70 on the 5DIII and a 70-200 on the 7D. That gives me a 40mm "hole" between 70 and (effectively) 110 but it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

candyman said:


> I have been shooting with the 7D since late 2010. In October 2012 I bought the 5D MK III.
> I will sell my 7D but......buy (if specs are ok for me) the 7D MK II. Why? I need the 8fps and crop 1.6 for sports and BIF. I do not have the budget for long focal length primes. So shooting sports with my 5D MK III and my 70-200 f/2.8 MK II does not give me enough great close-up shots.
> 
> But buying a 5D MK III was one of my best purchases. I love this camera for; build quality, quality IQ, ISO, AF and silent shutter
> ...


Agreed! +1


----------



## rpt (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .Now with a 5D3 I feel like a magician.
> ...


+1000
As for me, coming from the 300D to the 5D3 it was heaven - once I got the hang of the camera...


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 26, 2013)

Just do it! Buy one. Join the club.


----------



## SPL (Jan 26, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I have been shooting with the 7D since late 2010. In October 2012 I bought the 5D MK III.
> ...


+1!


----------



## mdm041 (Jan 27, 2013)

I also moved from the 7d to the 5d mkiii and couldn't be happier. I kept the 7d at first to have two bodies. But I found myself always just wanting to shot with the 5d mkiii. I ended up selling my 7d and bought the 100mm F2.8L Macro.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

FatDaddyJones said:


> Just do it! Buy one. Join the club.


YA! it's a cool club! 8) Thought I may have sold my 7d by now anyway, just can't do it though, still loving it even though it's not getting the use it previously did... Still love it for birding and sports, moreso for sports though. I still feel the difference between the 8fps and the 6fps of the 5d3 and sometimes that's the difference between getting the "money shot" or getting the shot before or after the money shot!


----------

